# Desperado from Buffalo NY



## bbqpitstop (Mar 30, 2007)

You got a fun forum going here by the way. Thanks for letting me chat last night before I actually got to roll call.

I'm Shelly from just south of Buffalo. Had a paralegal degree and decided my hobby of barbecuing was much more fun so.........

I've been a caterer and concessionaire for five years, and my restaurant is very close to opening. I learned a little from a lot of que aficiendos over the years, so since ninty percent of my techniques were "stolen" and since I don't really fit any regional profile properly I decided to call myself Desperados......the outlaw of barbecue. It is also the name of the place in Emporia Kansas that so graciously gave me a great primer on how to barbecue in what I  call the feminine form.

My pit is a no muss no fuss Friedrich 400, I presently own four of them and hope to have more. I've been assisting the company with design changes and marketing a new model by attending shows and cooking for them. It's a great unit and it won me Reserve Grand Champ at my first unsanctioned contest. Unfortunately I've never won it again since I've had to learn on a friend's wood burner for sanctioned events, but I'll keep trying. I have managed a first place brisket and fourth place or better the majority of the time.

I can tell you that from a business standpoint, I can reproduce my recipe perfectly everytime on this smoker and I would highly recommend it for people in business that would appreciate a day off now and again without worrying about someone massacreing their grand champ recipe.

I love barbecuing, traveling, meeting new people, and I can be a "chain puller" at times. I'm not easily offended and have a pretty thick skin so you don't have to go easy on me in chat if you don't feel like it.

If you're capable of sleeping across the street from a train track please don't hesitate to visit when you're out my way, and I'm looking forward to exchanging ideas with business owners, competitors, and backyard enthusiast. 

I raised 7 decent citizens, seen most of the country, and my best cook I think is my pulled pork. I'm still in debate between a crusty roll, or texas toast, cause I'm an eternal people pleaser and just want to see you smile.

I drink, smoke way too much, and I can kick anybody's butt on a pool table if I'm in a cocky mood. These I think are positive qualities, because I'm a believer in enjoying life to the fullest. I'll even try your cigar if you tell me it's tasty.

I've got an idea to put all barbecue forum fans on a searchable map so that we can all touch base in our travels. I've already devised one for the local que restaurants in my area and it's pretty cool with lots of mapquest type features. Anyone game?


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 30, 2007)

Welcome to SMF bbqpitstop. Glad you found us. Looking forward to seeing your posts. We really enjoyed meeting you in chat last night. The idea of a pin cushion map to show the location of forum people sounds pretty neat.


----------



## cajun_1 (Mar 30, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF.  Glad to have you with us...Share your secrets.


----------



## bigal (Mar 30, 2007)

Glad your here pit stop!  Tell us your secrets, they never leave the forum and we'll never try to duplicate.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 !  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Look'n forward to smoke'n pics


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 30, 2007)

welcome welcome welcome


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 30, 2007)

Welcome desperado. You need to put those smokers on autopilot (delegate that authority, take a break) and attend the 1st. SMF gathering in June! 
I like the map idea, would have to be worldwide though. 
Share what you know, and someone here might just surprise you with what they know. Lot of good folks here. Again, welcome!
Oh....... crusty roll.


----------



## bluefrog (Mar 30, 2007)

welcome Desperado,
love the map idea.

Scott


----------



## bbq bubba (Mar 30, 2007)

welcome to the board!, map idea was great, also, hoping to soo some pics of those smokers


----------



## meowey (Mar 30, 2007)

Welcome, welcome!  Glad you are here!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## bbqpitstop (Mar 30, 2007)

upon request...........I've attached a photo of when I first started out in concessions....we've gotten a little more sophisticated over the years but here it is.


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 30, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF bbqpitstop, really enjoyed the chat session last night!!!! That is a great cooker, but how the heck do you move it around?? 

Looking foward to your posts, and glad you found us.


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey Shelly, 
First, welcome aboard. Second, sounds like we could get in trouble together!! I have a similar philosophy on life, below is a quote I have on one of my other web sites...

Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid broadside, thoroughly used up, totally worn out and loudly proclaiming, "WOW! What a ride!!"


----------



## cheech (Mar 30, 2007)

Welcome glad to have someone like you here on the forum.

Thank you for sharing the pictures. 

Hope you can join us this summer at the 1st annual gathering


----------



## monty (Mar 30, 2007)

Welcome, Bbqpitstop!

Happy you found our neat little spot! Our regulars run the gamut from first timers to old timers to competition pros. You seem to have a great sense of humor and from reading your intro you will not only fit right in you will also be a great asset to the site.

So c'mon in, set a bit and see what we're all about! You're gonna love this place and the folks who make it nice!

Cheers!


----------



## oar (Mar 30, 2007)

Welcome local smoker good to see and have you here

Matt


----------



## msmith (Mar 30, 2007)

Welcome aboard Shelly had a great time chatting with you last night. Look forward to seeing your posts and more chatting.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 30, 2007)

Welcome aboard Shelly
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   glad you found us.  

I like the pin push map and look forward to your future posts.

Oh and by the way, cornbread is my favorite answer


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 31, 2007)

Welcome Shelly -

We're always ready to share our secret recipes amongst friends!


----------



## ultramag (Mar 31, 2007)

Welcome to SMF bbqpitstop!!! Sounds like you will fit right in here. I look forward to your posts.


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome to SMF.
A Desperado from NY. That's funny. That's like saying the Duke is from Iowa. Get real.


----------



## bearmoe (Aug 16, 2008)

I tried your brisket sandwich and your pulled pork at the Eagle's BBQ in Wheatfield today.  I'm hard pressed to pick a favorite. It was my best lunch in a long time.  I assume you were the friendly lady under the cowboy hat that was quick to laugh.  The gentleman you had working with you sure looks like an authentic cowboy.
The Friedrich 400 sure looks nice.  I can see why it makes reproducing a recipe pretty foolproof.
Excuse me I just tasted lunch again.  Just as good the second time though.

Be well


----------



## okie joe (Aug 16, 2008)

Welcome to smf,glad to have ya


----------

